# Beretta or Glock?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I shot a Beretta years ago and in the market for a first time hand gun.

I recently fired a glock 19 and really liked it but unsure.

What is your guys thought about the Beretta vs. GLock? Which is superior?


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Haven't shot a glock.. But love my Beretta 92fs. So i'm not a big help.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How much did that cost you if you don't mind me asking? Im still on the fence...... 

In California, the glock 9'mm are around $540 on sale, a Beretta 9mm with a rebate is around $450-500.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know about " superior", but, I am biased towards Beretta.........grip feel(which is different for everyone) ease of maintenance, metal versus plastic(I own a plastic firearm) just the way it feels and shoots....it's such a subjective thing........trigger, sights, mags...........I saw your prices......here a Glock is around $400-450...........same for the Beretta px models, but 92's and 96's are around $650.


----------



## Shinytop (Oct 21, 2012)

I bought a gun 3 months ago0 and started firing for the first time in decades. I bought a Glock, at least partially due to price. It shoots fine but I have never gotten over not having any safeties on the gun except pulling the trigger. I then picked up a 22 pistol that was DA/SA and remembered how much I like a single action trigger. So I bought a PX4 Compact in 9MM and love it. So if you are used to striker fired systems with no safety go for the Glock. But if your history includes single action guns I expect you will prefer a Beretta.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thats the one thing I'm surprised with the glock, you can't tell if its loaded or not unless you drop the mag and rack the slide. I kinda like the safety feature on the beretta. I also like the s&w m9 and the visual on the top to see if a gun is in the chamber.

I just need to fire some more and figure out what is best for me I guess.


----------



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thats the one thing I'm surprised with the glock, you can't tell if its loaded or not unless you drop the mag and rack the slide.


A Glock also has safeties, they're just internal, except for the one on the trigger. Also, the newer Glocks have what's called a Loaded Chamber Indicator (LCI). It's a little extra nub of metal on the extractor. IF the chamber is loaded, the Nub will stick out past the slide and can be felt or seen. And if does indeed stick out, the gun is loaded, but Rule #1: The gun is always loaded.

Also, no need to drop mag and rack slide...Google "Press Check"


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> . . . What is your guys thought about the Beretta vs. GLock? Which is superior?


I can't tell you which "is superior".

I can tell you I've had an Italian made FS92 since 1992. One of the "original Wonder Nines". Thousands of rounds. No trouble. It's my nightstand gun.
I'm partial to the double action/single action aluminum framed hammer fired gun. Mine has factory Trijicon night sights.

Lots of people love the Glocks. Personally, I think they "work fine". But, they have all the character of my fridge, stove, washer, and dryer appliances.

Some times, you just have to go with the "good stuff". 
No, I'll never have a Prius. Or, a Camry. 
Which is why I have three vehicles. I'm single. I don't really need all three. 
A '71 Camaro Z28. A '97 Jeep Cherokee "fixed" for 4-wheeling. A 2004 Corvette Z06 Z16. You only live once, for a while. YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thats the one thing I'm surprised with the glock, you can't tell if its loaded or not unless you drop the mag and rack the slide. I kinda like the safety feature on the beretta. I also like the s&w m9 and the visual on the top to see if a gun is in the chamber.
> 
> I just need to fire some more and figure out what is best for me I guess.


Not true. The Glock uses the same loaded chamber indicator that the Beretta 92 series employees. The extractor protrudes and can be both seen and felt to do this when there is a round in the chamber.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

DoyleH said:


> A Glock also has safeties, they're just internal, except for the one on the trigger. *Also, the newer Glocks have what's called a Loaded Chamber Indicator (LCI).* It's a little extra nub of metal on the extractor. IF the chamber is loaded, the Nub will stick out past the slide and can be felt or seen. And if does indeed stick out, the gun is loaded, but Rule #1: The gun is always loaded.
> 
> Also, no need to drop mag and rack slide...Google "Press Check"


Nope. Glock has had this forever.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Beretta 92 clone... a Taurus 92AF and it's a fine little gun. Mine's a newer one and I don't think it is as good as the ones made in the 90's (I had three of them then). A personal opinion follows but that's what you're looking for.

I don't care for double action pistols for my carry and home defense pistols. I much prefer double action only because of the same trigger action from first to last shot. Again, that's strictly an opinion and other folks have theirs. All of my carry guns are DAO designs (well the Smith and Wesson M&P pistol is technically a SAO, but that is not how it is classed). Once again, strictly an opinion.


----------



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Nope. Glock has had this forever.


Hate to get into this...but please know what you're talking about before correcting people. Original Glock extractors on early Gen.'s DID NOT have the LCI. Quote by me...Certified Glock Armorer.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

DoyleH said:


> Hate to get into this...but please know what you're talking about before correcting people. Original Glock extractors on early Gen.'s DID NOT have the LCI. Quote by me...Certified Glock Armorer.


Oh man, you seem very certain!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock, when you own one you get it. Easy to clean, easy to shoot, light and accurate


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

DoyleH said:


> Hate to get into this...but please know what you're talking about before correcting people. Original Glock extractors on early Gen.'s DID NOT have the LCI. Quote by me...Certified Glock Armorer.


Thank you for your correction. Gen 3's all have the LCI but didn't the gen 2's have this as well?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The answer in neither. They are both excellent pistols, but what do you prefer a DA/SA or a striker fired pistol. Are you wanting a CCW, range gun/home defense pistol? The DA/SA may take a little more time to master, but is what I prefer. I've heard very few reports on either handgun failing when needed, both are tried and true warriors grasshopper.:numbchuck: You could have made it much easier if you were to compare a Highpoint w/ the Glock or Beretta.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

range gun/ home defense pistol, exactly.

i live in CA, even if I wanted a CCW, its almost impossible to obtain one here.

i'm leaving towards a glock at this point. my co-worker is recommending i check out a s&w before i make a purchase.

i'm 90% sure i want a glock. either a g19 or g17. or should i go with a .40 cal glock? this is a difficult decision being my first gun purchase.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like your mind is made up......next........


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

It's not made up though.... please continue!


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

You've got to shoot them both to decide. I shot them both side by side at a range that rented a large variety. Between a Glock 17 and a Beretta 92, I liked the Beretta by a considerable margin. I've been told that the Beretta has a large grip that fits better in large hands, but my hands are average sized and it felt great to me. For me the Beretta was #3 on my list of favorite guns that I tried, and the Glock was #7 out of 10. Your experience may be the opposite, but no way to know without trying them out.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> range gun/ home defense pistol, exactly.
> 
> i live in CA, even if I wanted a CCW, its almost impossible to obtain one here.
> 
> ...


If it were me and I wanted a Glock and was limited to a 10 round capacity magazine I'd go w/ a Glock 23 in 40cal, or a Glock 30 in 45cal. If I wasn't limited to a 10 round magazine I'd go w/ a Glock 19.


----------



## Shinytop (Oct 21, 2012)

I own a Glock 21 (up for sale) and a Berretta PX4 Compact. The Beretta feels great and shoots great and has a 15 round magazine, albeit in 9MM. The Glock shoots as well but feels like a brick in the hand. Admittedly I have smaller hands.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I payed $600 for my Beretta 92fs


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

beretta9mm said:


> I payed $600 for my Beretta 92fs


I bought one in 1997 for the same price $599.99.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So do you like a Beretta over a Glock is the real question?


----------



## CPT.ZERO (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi there from Italy.

I've had and carried for 15 years a 92 Beretta, shooting a lot (more than 20.000 round / year). 
The tecnical life for a 92 model is about 3.500 rounds (....just a few...!).
Glock is now my favourite gun (19C model) and I had it since 2000 year. I now own the 5th.
I've used it at the same rithm, changing just the firing pin spring and the disconnector spring. The first one weacks in 1 year of carryng in condition 1, the second breacks in 15.000 rounds.
No other problems with glock: I fired a round also in a swimming pool, 1 meter depht 

Regards


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

so what your saying is glock is superior to the beretta? correct?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> So do you like a Beretta over a Glock is the real question?


I prefer Beretta over Glock for self protection and range use. I've owned a 92G since 1993, shoots like new and I'm very accurate with it and it goes bang everytime. In are family we own: 92G, 92FS, 96FS, PX4 Storm Compact and Subcompact and a Beretta Inox 32cal. All are accurate, dependable firearms. If you shoot out a Beretta 92 in your lifetime let me know, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

denner said:


> I prefer Beretta over Glock for self protection and range use.


And why is that? Just because you're used to it and that's the gun you own, or its features? Why would you pick a Beretta over a Glock?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> And why is that? Just because you're used to it and that's the gun you own, or its features? Why would you pick a Beretta over a Glock?


Subjective opinion: The safety features, rotating decocker, DA/SA, exposed hammer, would probably be my main preference coupled w/ the single action trigger pull which I prefer over the Glock trigger. If you ever drop a glock condition 1 from your waistband do not attempt to catch it on the way down, a Beretta I would and have but not recommended. I just like knowing if I carry condition (1) I would have a much harder time having a negligent discharge as compared to a glock especially the way I carry @ 11:00 o'clock in a soft holster. Not saying you cannot CCW carry a Glock safely in condition (1), but Beretta's design in the DA/SA, rotating decocker, in my opinion is much more forgiving, but to each their own.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So you think the Beretta is a more safe gun is what your saying? Do you carry your Beretta ready to roll? Thanks again for what you have to offer, I'm in the market right now and I've been leaning towards the Glock but this is making me question where I'm heading towards.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> So you think the Beretta is a more safe gun is what your saying? Do you carry your Beretta ready to roll? Thanks again for what you have to offer, I'm in the market right now and I've been leaning towards the Glock but this is making me question where I'm heading towards.


That's exactly what I'm saying, my Beretta's, or at least 1 is always ready to roll and I carry one everyday in which I trust my life with, but, any firearm is only as safe as it's owner. Personally, I prefer the "G" models, no safety just a decocker and rely on the first DA pull as a safety measure, my brother prefers the safety feature, some prefer glock, but then again to each their own. Whatever pistol you choose you need to train and become proficient with it and I'd advise to stick with one mode of operation, DA/SA or striker fired, safety or no safety etc.....


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I would not trade my Beretta M9, my Beretta 84BB nor even my Beretta Model 1934 for a boxcar-load of Glocks. Berettas are quality firearms. Glocks have never interested me in the least.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

CPT.ZERO said:


> Hi there from Italy.
> 
> No other problems with glock: I fired a round also in a swimming pool, 1 meter depht
> 
> Regards


Next time I go to an under-water range I'll see about renting a Glock. I have been told that they also make good boat anchors. :roll:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So why does the military and law enforcement all carry Glocks? Kinda curious for that one. I'm still undecided guys, I'm going back to the range this weekend and try a few options. Possibly even a S&W 9mm... Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> So why does the military and law enforcement all carry Glocks? Kinda curious for that one. I'm still undecided guys, I'm going back to the range this weekend and try a few options. Possibly even a S&W 9mm... Any advice is greatly appreciated.


I have to admit I have never owned a full size Beretta. I now have a Beretta Nano that I am VERY impressed with. It will be my CCW pistol of choice when I need a smaller pistol. I own Glocks also, but cannot do a comparison, because I've only fired a Beretaa 92 a time or two.

You have gotten some great advice already. You're going to have to try to find a range and rent both guns and decide for yourself.

I'm not sure if any US military use Glocks, but they are used by MANY U.S. Law enforcement agencies. And even though I'm a fan of Glock, here's why there are more Glocks in use by police: $$$$$$$$$$. And if you get a chance read the book on Glock. Glock was very smart in their marketing. Their pistols were introduced after the famous FBI shootout in Forida where agents were outgunned while using their revolvers. Glock has marketed heavily to LE agencies and have given DEEP discounts and buy back deals for old Glocks.

I'm not saying that Glocks will not keep you safe or are bad weapons, I'm just saying that Glock as a company has been smart in the marketing department. Here's just one example: When Smith & Wesson and an ammo manufacturer designed the .40 cal. round, Glock beat them to the market with a production pistol chambered in .40 caliber. The then CEO of S&W told the author of the Glock book that "We just got our ass kicked."

My last piece of advice: Shoot as many guns as you can. Pick one that 'feels' right to YOU. And one that YOU can shoot the best. I have NO reservations about carrying my Glock with a loaded chamber--to me it makes no sense not to. Also, the Beretta, Springfield XD's, and S&W M&P's are all fine firearms.

My last, last piece of advice: Don't take advice from a bunch of guys on the internet!!! Take care, be safe, and good luck. Let us know what you get...


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

"... the military ... all carry Glocks?" Really? I could have sworn those M9s said "Beretta" on them.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

DoyleH said:


> I have to admit I have never owned a full size Beretta. I now have a Beretta Nano that I am VERY impressed with. It will be my CCW pistol of choice when I need a smaller pistol. I own Glocks also, but cannot do a comparison, because I've only fired a Beretaa 92 a time or two.
> 
> You have gotten some great advice already. You're going to have to try to find a range and rent both guns and decide for yourself.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!! Thing is, Beretta's are cheaper than Glocks in my area. I'm going to the range this weekend and will try out a Beretta and the S&W. Sig's seem nice but that seems to be another few hundred bucks that any of the arms I was speaking of.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The sheriff's dept. by me just purchased 631 Glocks for their dept................reason being....$231 a piece........in talking to a few...not their first weapon of choice, and I see a lot of sheriff's and LE carrying HK's and Sigs.


TheLAGuy said:


> So why does the military and law enforcement all carry Glocks? Kinda curious for that one. I'm still undecided guys, I'm going back to the range this weekend and try a few options. Possibly even a S&W 9mm... Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

A glock to the public are about $580 around here. They got a "bro deal".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta! 

Nuff said......


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a beretta 92 fs and a glock 26. Love them both and don't want to sell either.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A plastic gun will always take a second seat to an all-metal gun.


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

i have the two !
and love to shoot the two !!:smt083,
just the mood you feel in, 
just feel Glock when you shoot Glock
en enjoy your Beretta when you shoot Beretta


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> A plastic gun will always take a second seat to an all-metal gun.


Not always. Polymer definitely has its advantages that an all metal gun of similar size just can't beat.


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

I couldn't get into the Glock I owned and really do like my Beretta.


----------



## CPT.ZERO (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys,

I've had both, and consumpted many of their barrels: now listen me:
92 has a tecnical life of 3.500 rounds; glock has 150.000 rounds-life; beretta (an excellent side gun) it's complicate to master, differently from glock; ... with one of my glock I fired under water, in a swimming pool: can you do it with a beretta? do not attempt to do it, please ...
...oh I was forgetting: I'm from Italy :mrgreen:


----------



## CPT.ZERO (Nov 30, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Next time I go to an under-water range I'll see about renting a Glock. I have been told that they also make good boat anchors. :roll:


Hi HH...

no, the matter is not into the evenience in wich you could need to shoot underwater: it's in the mechanical complex, and materials: if you do it with a beretta, you'll use the other hand to say hello to friends:mrgreen:

I love beretta, too, and I had 3 92; I'm a military, I know what I say. To be safe, military berettas are retired every 3.500 rounds. Glock has a never anding lifetime, none has seen structural damages if not due to wrong charges, or shoots with occluded barrel.
The only things you can breack are the firing pin spring, and the disconnector spring. That's all.

To be complete, I'll tell you that a beretta who 'has sooted' breacks the right safety lever, the rolling block (..may be I'm wrong with therms, excuse me , I'm a forenger) and may present damages on the slides: the FS model has been developed appositly, due to the fact that in F model some shooter received on the face the back part of the slide, once crashed :anim_lol:

Stay Well, and shoot straight (also under water, if you need it, but in that case use a glock)


----------



## CPT.ZERO (Nov 30, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> so what your saying is glock is superior to the beretta? correct?


Hi LAGay

the question it's difficult to answer.

Let's say this:

my side gun should fit my hand, do not exceed in measures to be carried, have a good number of rounds, and BE AFFORDABLE.
Now I'll try to start from the end: AFFORDABLE is a gun wich demonstrates it. Glock does it over beretta performances. Read, too, my comments about tecnical life.... but affordability is a difficult subject, if talking of selfe defence: while beretta is done for professional and continuous excercise, glock is not: every round is fired in the same trigger 'action', and you do not have something that has demonstrate to be very dangerous for operators, in stress conditions: the SAFETY.
Many poicemans, in italy where thet carry it with a non chambered round, are found dead, with many unfired cartridges around, and the gun SAFE, AND CHAMBERED, near to the body. What does it tells you? ... we are talking of a gunfight, not a range sunday morning.

Than, a glock 19, for example, is shorter that a beretta of about 1 inch, and it has 17+1 rounds, in 9mm.
There is no match, sorry. The day I'll need it, please gimme a 19C glock model, fitted with a 17 round mag,...thanks.:mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Captn,

A Beretta does not have a service life of 3.5K. Either we're losing something in translation or you're just misinformed.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm thinking that there might be a reason for the name "Captain Zero".


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

AYE Captain........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

CPT.ZERO said:


> Hi there from Italy.
> 
> I've had and carried for 15 years a 92 Beretta, shooting a lot (more than 20.000 round / year).
> The tecnical life for a 92 model is about 3.500 rounds (....just a few...!).
> ...


I believe he means to say an average service life of 35,000 rounds. However, I don't know about the Italian military, but the U.S. military has many, many, M9's still in service well past 35,000 rounds. The M9 has been in U.S. service for the past 25 years and has seen numerous theatres in war(unlike Italy or Austria), perhaps more than any pistol on earth, has been handled, shot and abused by troops who are known not to be the best at maitenance and don't own them.. I do believe 25 years in U.S. service and many wars are a testament to the M9's duarability,longevity, and reliability, as the M9 is destined to go down like it's predecessor the venerable Colt 1911 as a true and abused war horse, when and if it's replaced. Beretta USA announced on September 30, 2011 that the U.S. Army's Foreign Military Sales program has purchased an additional 15,778 Model 92FS pistols for the Afghan military and other U.S. allies. The Model 92FS is the non-U.S. military designation for the M9 pistol. In September 2012, Beretta USA announced that the US Army had bought 100,000 M9 pistols and that the M9 "would remain their sidearm for the next five years."


----------

